# NO symptoms day 7 post DET



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I have no symptoms after having 3 embryos put back in Athens last Tuesday.   Last cycle (a BFP that ended as an ectopic) I had loads - including lots of "stretching" and cramping "down below".  

I had a bit of cramping on the first day and then nothing.

Last time my (.)(.) were HUGE but I was taking oestrogen tablets -could it have been them?

I really don't feel very positive - has anyone had this before - lots of symptoms on one BFP, none on another but still a BFP?

It is a different egg donor so I'm hoping this has something to do with it too!

As you can see, I'm not very good at being patient!!!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Jess,

Can't really answer your question, but I'm on 2nd tx and all my symptoms so far have been very different to last time. I don't see why this should be any different during 2ww, pg etc. I don;t think having different symptoms is a bed signs, and I'm sure that other people have had varying symptoms with BFPs. 

As for the patience - I can appreciate how you feel, as I have zero patience!!

Good luck hun. Hope all goes well for you.

Marie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Your question is a very frequently asked one......if you have a read of the 2ww board you'll find there are loads of ladies in same/similar situation....please do try using the search tool (3rd button along top of FF webpage).

There is no way of knowing whats happening.  Each treatment cycle is completely different.  All the procedures and drugs can have an effect and cause side effects and symptoms....and yes, oestrogen tabs can make boobs bigger...progesterone can cause boobs to grow....and both can cause all manner of side effects.

If ttc naturally then most women would have no clue they were pg until missed period.

Easier said than done but I'd try not to over analyse it all.  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

jess i've pm'd you but i have been thinking about things with myself on my last tx when i got a bfp i was on
6mg progynova and 2x 400mg cyclogest and 400mg folic acid per day that was it, the cyclogest definatly effects your boobs and give you cramps and wind so thinking to this cycle i'm on 4mg progynova a day 800mg folic 5mg aspirin(which is a pain killere so maybe its controlling sore boobs and cramps?just a thought also on 1mg dexamethasone and not using cyclogest using crinone 8%gel which absorbs quicker than pesseries so maybe thats why i haven't got so much wind?
i do feel tierd could nap anytime and i'm getting up twice in the night for a wee and i look like i've just got out the shower when i do absolutly ringing wet hair and sweaty so maybe its just different signs?i hope so.
any way are you on anything different to last time at all and are you getting maybe different signs not the same as you had last time
just a though hun.
love poopy.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks!  You'd think after all the 2wws I've had I would have learnt!!  I do KNOW it's different every time and that some people don't know they are pregnant but I did have a natural pregnancy in my 20s and knew within a week thanks to a million symptoms and ginormous (.)(.)(even had a positive pregnancy test!!).  I also knew early on with my only BFP from ivf.

I guess that after being told I had old eggs, I stupidly thought using young donor ones was an automatic answer. 

Poopy, I am on diff meds this time - I'm on the 8% Crinone gel (spent ages trying to tear the wrong end off the first time I used it!!  ), high dose folic, aspirin and low dose steroids - no Clexane, high dose progesterone or oestrogen.

I just worry that I won't produce enough oestrogen myself - I think that's why I've gone into overdrove worry mode!! 

I have had a bit of cramping this afternoon so maybe there's something still going on - I guess I'll have to be patient -      

Minxy - I do always try and do a search but it's such a pain having to re-type it in every time when you want to read more than one of the answers - I'm assuming this happens to everyone else & not just me?! 

Good luck everyone else who's being tortured by the 2ww!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jess p said:


> You'd think after all the 2wws I've had I would have learnt!! I do KNOW it's different every time and that some people don't know they are pregnant but I did have a natural pregnancy in my 20s and knew within a week thanks to a million symptoms and ginormous (.)(.)(even had a positive pregnancy test!!). I also knew early on with my only BFP from ivf.
> 
> Minxy - I do always try and do a search but it's such a pain having to re-type it in every time when you want to read more than one of the answers - I'm assuming this happens to everyone else & not just me?!


I've been pregnant 5 times...once 18yrs ago and had no idea I was pg for several mths - no symptoms and full blown periods & only reason I went to GP was cos I thought my endo was back cos I'd started to get pains, as well as more recently 4 early mc's/chemical pgs and tbh I've never had any clue with any of them.........so whilst you may have known you were pg previously, there really is no way you can be absolutely sure until you get that +ve HPT/blood test.

As for using search, if you click backpage and then refresh it will bring up the threads from your search without you having to re-type it. I know it can be frustrating but please do try to use it where possible as otherwise we seem to be constantly repeating ourselves with responses to frequently asked questions....even if don't use search, can just read over last few pages of the relevant board 

Hang in there and fingers crossed...it's still early days so give your embies a chance to make themselves comfortable....only once a good level of HCG hormone is released will you begin to get genuine pg symptoms....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Natasha,

What I really mean is can you know that it's worked for one BFP and then have absolutely NO symptoms for the next one? Especially as mine are only a couple of months apart.  I know that nobody can really answer - I'm just clutching at straws!

For both my pregnancies I knew and you say that for all yours you didn't have symptoms - what I need is someone who's had a mixture!! 

Sorry - this 2ww has been the worst I've ever had!!!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## SWN (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Jess

I was pg a few years ago (not IVF or even TTC) and felt nothing in the early stages and then started to get far more emotional than I normally am, but that was a few weeks in, just went and tested because I missed my period.  Now I am also on the dreaded 2ww, after ET (DE) last Saturday, and due to have my test on Wednesday 16th July, and am not really feeling anything which was starting to worry me a bit until I read through some of the posts on ff and now I feel a lot more positive!  It seems that we're unlikely to feel much in these first few days, and everyone is different anyway. I am very impatient, but am just going to have to hold out until Weds when I have the test!
Good luck with yours and lots of


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks SWN!

At least I'm not the only one analysing everything!!  Came so close to testing early today but I know that's ridiculous!!  

Good luck for Wednesday!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Quick update - I was going so   that I did an early HPT - on Day 12 and got a really strong BFP!!  I guess this shows that symptoms can be completely different each time!  My last BFp was only a couple of months ago and felt totally different!

Got bloods today so hope all is looking good!

Good luck for everyone else testing soon!

Jess xxx


----------



## SWN (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations Jess!! 

After moaning about no symptoms, I felt a bit crampy / like AF was coming over the weekend and then this morning I had some spotting and more mild AF style pains during the day (no more spotting though).  Roll on Weds when I can have the test!     

SWN


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just wanted to gate crash and say huge congrats Jess on your fab BFP

All the very best
Corrina xx


----------



## SWN (Jun 18, 2008)

Had blood test yesterday, also got a very strong    !  Am thrilled!  Scan in 2 weeks time.  I had convinced myself it was going to be negative, nealry screamed the place down when I got the result

SWN


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow!  Well done!!! Congratulations on your  

Even though I didn't have many symptoms my HCG was very high - 464 12 dpt 3 dt and then 1135.6 2 days later!!!

So maybe twins or just a very strong singleton!

Good luck for a happy next 8 months!!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## SWN (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Jess, same to you.  My number was 941 - maybe an indication that there are 2 there? Have to wait till the scan to see.  Have noticed DH and I are referring to "them" rather than "it" when we are talking about it - he says be careful what you wish for!  I say if there are 2 then its great news as we get an instant family. If its one its great news as we're finally having a baby!  
Good luck  - and you could be on for triplets couldn't you?

SWN


----------



## kimberley134 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jess,
don't give up and try not to analyse every little twinge. I've been very lucky and have two little girls both through IVF. I had all sorts of symptoms on my first pregnancy, cramps, sore boobs, and deep down knew i was pregnant before doing the test, but on my second pregnancy i had no symptoms at all. I kept poking my boobs but nothing happened and had no cramping pains like the first time and was so adament that i wasn't pregnant that i stopped my pessaries and had a drink as we were on holiday at the time, and couldn't believe it until i had a scan at seven weeks. So you never can tell as every pregnancy is different. I hope you feel a bit better now, good luck and let me know how you get on.
love kathryn


----------

